
Show HN: LIT Ave. – A social network with important key values - kandarp_dave
https://LITAve.com
======
kandarp_dave
Hey HN, I'm Dave Kandarp of LIT Ave.
([https://LITAve.com](https://LITAve.com))

I'm building out a new kind of social network at LIT Ave. - a network that
focuses heavily on being "social" and providing that connectedness of friends
and family, which some other networks seem to be losing. In short, LIT Ave. is
a location based messaging app for friends and people nearby.

But, there are also some really important key values I wanted to bake into my
product:

1\. Network has to be appreciative of others - even if you don't know them! \-
This has always been huge for me - if I'm able to appreciate someone, it's a
big win, because it makes everyone involved feel great, which leads to
creating value and positive environment! If I'm at a sandwich place, and even
if I don't know who they are, but if they make a great sandwich, I should be
able to appreciate them! A simple thumbs-up text-post at this location could
help them when people nearby see that post.

2\. Bite-sized conversations with friends, family, your neighbors and people
nearby. \- Comments are a great way to communicate, "Loving" the posts is
great a way to show emotion, but what brings people closer? After feedback
from early adopters and much thinking and experimenting, I decided to build
something called video-responses - these are 10s video-clips you create on the
posts to carry out small conversations.

3\. Be able to answer questions like where am I hanging out, what's new with
me, and what am I up to? \- Going back to the sandwich place example, if I
post something at that location, I want my friends to know it's a good place
to check it out in case they're also in mood for a sandwich. :) Being able to
share what I'm up to and what's new with me through not only photo and video,
but also text (anonymous or non-anonymous) creates value - with LIT Ave., I
wanted to build out a comprehensive app that focused on these key values!

Today, after a few months of work, LIT Ave. is available for download. It's a
very new product, and much work still lies ahead as I continue to experiment
and make the product better. LIT Ave. will continue to evolve - into something
that will have even more value offered, not only by connectedness, but also at
locations you create new posts.

I'd love for you to give it a try - I'd love to hear your feedback, ideas, and
suggestions.

You can download iOS app at: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lit-
ave/id1414091249?ls=1&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lit-
ave/id1414091249?ls=1&mt=8) and Android app at:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.litave.lit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.litave.litave)

Thank you! Dave Kandarp.

